# Caribbean Draft?



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

I am looking to get a boat that draft's ~7'

How limiting would that be in the Caribbean?

Mostly Bahamas and Virgin Isles...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We've done the chain from StMaarten through Grenada including Barbuda on a boat with 7 feet of draft, a Bene 36.7. It really wasn't an issue anywhere except the odd spot here and there.. entering Spanish Bay in Barbuda required some pretty cautions conning, and it's an area that had to be avoided with big swells that would have diminished the 2-3 foot clearance to the bottom. Otherwise we pretty much anchored in 5-6 metres depths, which was no issue with the draft. The passages, unlike the Bahamas, are seriously deep water of course, so there's no draft issue then. 

We were easily able to dock at Nelsons Dockyard stern to, despite the deep rudder too, and it was rare indeed that we 'snuck/felt' our way into an anchorage. However there were some pretty spots that we had to forego, but there was always a suitable spot nearby. (Ten Pound Bay on Antigua is amazing, but too tight and shallow - Ricketts off Green Island is nearby and deep - Ten Pound was an easy dinghy ride away)

If you find a nice boat with that draft, for that part of your voyaging it won't be a problem.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I was clearing into Cruz Bay last month and the customs anchor spot was only about 5-6'!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

vtsailguy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I was clearing into Cruz Bay last month and the customs anchor spot was only about 5-6'!


Yes, well it does depend on where you try to go.. Even in BC there are nooks you can't get into with 7 feet... I'm not saying there are NO limitations, just that I don't think it's a huge inconvenience on an on-going basis.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

vtsailguy - that's true, and it is quite small and next to the channel; but you don't have to anchor there, you can anchor further out (which is what I do with my deep draft), or around the corner and dinghy in.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

True Zan....


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

The Bahamas would be very limiting.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Melissa,
Could you expand on that


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got 8 1/2 feet draft and will most likely not be cruising the Bahamas due to so many areas being off-limits or difficult/challenging due to draft there. So far only Anegada, at least the inner anchorage, is no longer viable and I will be rather careful when I go to Barbuda and will also be limited as to which anchorages I can use. But so far the main effect of my deep draft is that I will anchor further out than others and have a slightly longer dinghy ride to get to and from shore.


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

How do we feel about 5 ft draft in the Bahamas?


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

We draw 8 ft and have spent 5 yrs in the Caribbean...We miss out whole contries because of our depth, Bahamas and Belize included. The rest of the Caribbean is not a problem and when you are out there in the big blue water 8 ft and 18,000 lbs of lead is very reasuring.

More than 6 ft in the Bahamas is very difficult.

All depend on how important the Bahamas are to the plan.

Phil


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Bahamas: VERY limiting!
Virgin Islands: not so much


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Five feet in the Bahamas is just fine - that is what we have and did not feel limited. You do have to get used to having only a foot to two beneath the keel in some places. Seven feet would be limiting , but it is not as if you can't go there.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Minor detail, the Bahamas are not in the Caribbean.


----------



## hillenme (Oct 11, 2012)

FSMike:1006893 said:


> Minor detail, the Bahamas are not in the Caribbean.


I get they're not in the Caribbean sea, but they are certainly considered Caribbean islands.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

hillenme said:


> I get they're not in the Caribbean sea, but they are certainly considered Caribbean islands.


I wouldn't have thought so, but wiki does too:


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Well... that's easily edited, click this link......
Editing List of islands in the Caribbean - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

hillenme said:


> I get they're not in the Caribbean sea, but they are certainly considered Caribbean islands.


They aren't considered Caribbean by me. Fourth grade geography was pretty clear about where the Caribbean and the Atlantic came together. *grin*


----------



## hillenme (Oct 11, 2012)

SVAuspicious said:


> They aren't considered Caribbean by me. Fourth grade geography was pretty clear about where the Caribbean and the Atlantic came together. *grin*


I'm not arguing that they are _in_ the Caribbean sea... Let me put it this way, the "official tourism website of the Caribbean" considers them a destination. Tourism probably being only reason they care to be called Caribbean islands


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

never mind, my explorer charts arrived today, and it looks like with care the Bahamas are a go.


----------

